# Algun circuito para obtener 15V dc, a partir de 5V?



## black_flowers (Jun 6, 2007)

hola, hay algún montaje para obtener 15Vdc ? me refiero a obtenerlos a partir de cualquier otra tensión como pueden ser 5V. 

Me explico mejor, lo que necesito es sacar 15V para alimentar un operacional. Pero el circuito con el que trabajo (es un circuito con un pic) va alimentado a 5V. Es decir que lo ideal sería poder sacar esos 15V directamente del circuito sin tener que meter alimentación externa.

muchas gracias x vuestra ayuda

un saludo!


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 7, 2007)

LM2577T-15


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2007)

Constuye una fuente de 15V y allí le conectas un IC lm7805, que te dará los 5V para el PIC.

Más simple, imposible.

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 7, 2007)

el integrado ese está bien me parece que es lo que necesito. Lo de construír la fuente de 15v es fácil decirlo, pero digamos que esa es justo la pregunta. No suele haber fuentes de 15v en transformador, suelen venir hasta 12 y de ahí a 24v ya como mucho. Hasta donde yo sé la única forma de hacer la fuente de 15v sería a partir de otra fuente y mediante un zener de 15v si es que los hay. ¿cómo me sugieres que construya una fuente de 15v?

saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 7, 2007)

mmm yo he visto transformadores de 15 y 18 volts, aca en mexico con somunes...


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2007)

Oye black_flowers, con un transformador de 12V, rectificando con un puente-diodo, obtendrías aprox. 17V DC. Con uno de 10V obtendrías casi 15 VDC.

Generalmente para un amplificador no es necesario que sea estabilizada. Lo que sí debe ser estabilizada, es la tensión para los circuitos digitales y para eso se utiliza el IC lm7805.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2007)

Si solo lo quieres para el operacion puedes utilizar un ICL7660 te dara algunos mA justos para tu aplicacion o mejor -5V,,, no se segun tu  caso.

Tambien puedes utilizar un 555 y un doblador de tension. (ese de dos didos y 2 condensadores)

O utilizar el PWM del  pic y  un doblador de tension, este lo probe y funciona correctamente. 10V


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 8, 2007)

el ICL7660 no enendí muy bien su función, ¿qué me dá, 5V o 15V o se puede configurar para sacar un voltaje que desees?

gracias, a to2.


----------



## rscr (Jun 11, 2007)

solo nesesitas un regulador 7815 o 7915 depende sea el caso, son muy comunes.



saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 11, 2007)

El ICL7660 es un doblador de tension si le pones 5V tienes 10V, tambien permite sacar -5V.

otra forma es con diodos y un generador por ejemplo un simple 555 o el PWM del PIC.
para que me entiendas
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/air_ionizer.htm

esta es la version compleja del foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about12517.html


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 11, 2007)

El LM2577T-15 es un elevador (Boost), regulador de tensión de 3A con una eficiencia nominal del 80% que requiere muy pocos componentes externos.
Estos 3A son en la entrada de 5V por lo que en la salida sacas como máximo 15V 700mA.


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 12, 2007)

el lm2577 no lo he encontrado en ninguna tienda. Voy a mirar los reguladores que menciona rscr.

muchísimas gracias.


----------



## axedr (Jun 12, 2007)

Soy nuevo en este asunto. pero...No debes complicar tanto el asunto, si tu alimentación base es de 5v y no deseas hacer otra inversión para el transformador, utiliza un triplicador de voltaje para los 15 Vdc, sino cambia el transformador y lo rectificas para que te de los 15Vdc y luego lo reguals con un 7905 para los 5Vdc.

Para el triplicador utilizas unos cuantos diodos y unos capacitores, y para los 5 Vdc utilizas el regulador y un capacitor


----------



## Manonline (Jun 12, 2007)

como dice axedr... es mucho mas facil armar la fuente para los operacionales y si qeres lo regulas con los 7815 y 7915 y para el pic le pones un 7805 (te recomiendo ponerle un disipador xq calienta bastante)

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Si utiliza el simple tripicador con un 555, no es necesario regularlo.

Todavia no nos  ha explicado para que quiere esos 15V.

Que mas sencillo que un 555 como astable y un  puñador de diodos  y condensadores.


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 13, 2007)

pues es para alimentar un operacional, supongo que será un circuito bastante utilizado entonces. Estoy a merced de lo que me aconsejeis, si con el 555 es suficiente pues a por él. Un saludo. Voy a echar un vistazo por el foro para ver el montaje.

sl2.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2007)

es lo mas sencillo, es lo que los ingleses llaman charge pump o algo asi.
Como te comente si no utilizas el pwm del pic lo puedes utilizar y te ahorras el 555.

El dibujo es para un duplicador si buscas por inyernet encontrarar como tripicar, audriplicar... añadiendo condensadores y diodos.


Si no te fias montalo en una protoboard es tan sencillo que en unos minutos lo tienes listo.


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 14, 2007)

ok, muchas gracias por el esquema. Por lo que veo del montaje los 15v que dá no deben ser muy estabilizados no? Puede ser que meta mucho ruido en la señal que pretendo amplificar? En concreto esto es para alimentar un operacional en montaje amplificador no inversor con ganancia 5.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lo de 15V debes añadirle otra etapa.

No te creas que meten tanto ruido, debes utilizar frecuencias grandes (mira en el datasheet del ICL7660) por ejemplo 20khz, añades un condensador 10nFen paralelo con el electrolitico de 47uf .

Para mejorar el tema de ruido debes alejar el circuito analogico del digital.
En un extremo todo lo analogico y en el otro lo digital, el pic y el multiplicador.

Siempre poner el condensador de 47-100nF lo mas cerca de las patillas del operacional, y otro a las patillas del pic.

Una ganancia de 5 no es mucho no deberia darte problemas, pero eso no lo sabras si no lo pruebas.

Si se cuela algo en vez de aumentar el condensador  lo que debes hacer es añadir una red RC o sea en el nodo del condensador de 47uF pones una resistencia de 100ohm y otro par de condensadores electrolitico y ceramico.

segun tu aplicacion se utilizas un tl82 o un tlc272 gastan poquisimo, eso disminulle el rizado, si es que hay.

Finalmente si utilizas el PWM del PIC, puedes desconectar el multiplicador hacer la medidas y volverlo a conectar.


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 15, 2007)

oops, creo que me he olvidado de una cosa, la fuente tiene que ser simétrica de -15 +15. Se podrá conseguir con el montaje que tú pones? (es decir con el 555 y los condensadores)

sl2.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2007)

Si, solo debes invertir los diodos y conectarlo a masa. El mismo 555 te sirve.

Te recomiendo que lo pruebes en una protoboard.

Al final acabaremos con una conmutada, ya vereis.....


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2007)

Va a terminar que van a usar una nave espacial para ir a la esquina, a comprar cigarrillos.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 18, 2007)

pues la verdad es que no lo veo nada fácil. En el montaje de tiopepe necesito cuatro 555's para conseguir +-15v. Para hacerlo con un regulador (7815) necesito un transformador con toma intermedia y con más de 15V, lo veo difícil. Me parece que al final voy a intentarlo con una fuente sin transformador (a ver que sale) o voy a tener que recurrir a los cargadores de movil que tantas veces me han salvado el culo.

un saludo.


----------



## Manonline (Jun 18, 2007)

Aca te dejo el diagrama de una fuente partida y regulada, filtrada, con todos los chiches... con salida de +-15V y otra de 5V... fijate qe las salidas en el diagrama estan conectados a unos testers que lo puse para ver qe este todo bien y me olvide de sacarlos...

El transformador es: el primario de acuerdo a la red local y el secundario de 15+15 por la corriente que consuma (no mas de 1 amper por los reguladores)

Suerte,
Mano.

P.D.: Todas las salidas son con respecto a masa...


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2007)

Buena esa man, esperemos que a black_flowers le agrade.

mcrven


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 18, 2007)

Me da la impresión que el operacional de 15v se tiene que poder reemplazar por uno de 5v,


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2007)

Es muy probable que el operacional pueda funcionar con 5 V y, también es probale que no requiera fuente de alimentación dividida pero, es lo que pidió black_flowers. Nunca publicó el diagrama de lo que está haciendo y los concurrentes nos hemos limitado a sugerirle cosas, según su pedido.

Saludos nilfred y el resto del hilo: mcrven


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 19, 2007)

el circuito que quiero hacer es un amplificador sencillo de ganancia 5  para aumentar el voltaje de
un lm35 de 0-1v a 0-5v para adaptarlo al cad de un pic. Entonces tengo el operacional ua74lc (no estoy seguro me parece leer eso)
y el lm324. Ambos creo que van a -+15v. Entonces si hay algun operacional que vaya a 5v ni me lo 
pienso, ¿conoceis alguno que vaya a 5v?

saludos a todos, gracias por vuestra ayuda !!


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2007)

Black-flowers, busca en internet por "op-amp circuitos" y encontrarás algo así como un millóñ de ellos. Casí todos son iguales. Bájate el datasheet de ambos - LM741, LM324 - , uno es sencillo, el otro es doble, sólo que, dále una mirada antes de bajarlo ya que, hay algunos que muestran circuitos prácticos. Los voltajes indicados son los máximos permitidos y, cualquiera de los dos puede funcionar en configuración de un solo voltaje y, hasta con menos de 5V.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 19, 2007)

Bajando los datasheets esos me topé con esto:
Operacionales, guía de selección (Windows .exe)
Le puse V-=0v V+=5v y me salieron 18 resultados, de los cuales me parece apropiado:
LM4250


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 19, 2007)

pues la verdad no seria mejor googlear algo asi como pic16f876 + lm35

he visto que no utilizan OPAM, si no que los conectan directamente.

Puedes jugar con Vref para mejorar el funcionamiento y añadirle un diodo tal como sale en el datasheet para las tensiones negativas, evidentemente usando -vref-.
Ajustas las dos Vref para una diferencia de 2.5V, esto te da una resolucion de 2.5V/2^10 que creo que sera suficiente


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2007)

A ver black_flowers y tiopepe123.

Bájense lo que está en el siguiente link: www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/2156/lm324.pdf

En esta hoja de datos, en la sección "Typical single-supply applications" les cuenta cómo se usa un op-amp sólo con tensión positiva. Eso debería ser suficiente pués, para darle salida a un PIC, que es digital, todo lo que se necesita son 0s y 1s.

Lo mismo vale para el UA741.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 19, 2007)

No es digital, es para conectar a la entrada análoga del PIC, y la idea es aumentar la presición por eso no lo conecta directamente.
Dicho sea de paso existen sensores de temperatura con salida digital serial, lástima que son de montaje superficial.


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 19, 2007)

claro, es para el conversor analogico digital. Entonces supongo que con uno de esos dos (LM741, LM324)
pues si van a 5v son perfectos, el caso es que no sabía que los había a 5v. Otra cosa importante es que sean componentes comunes y bastante usadas para encontrarlos en la tienda ya que si no son difíciles de conseguir. Ya me pongo a bajar los datasheet de estos.

muchas gracias


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2007)

¿Cual sería el problema si lo alimenta en single supply?


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 20, 2007)

no entiendo lo que es single supply, pero ya te digo que ignoro un poco lo que son los operacionales y si como me habeis dicho los LM741, LM324 pueden ir a 5v entonces ya está el tema resuelto,

un saludo!!


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 20, 2007)

Es solo parte de la verdad...
Si bien se puede poner a 5v
Vout=Vin-0.9v
Osea que no vas a obtener ganancia 5, de todas formas lo de ganancia 5 está mal porque el lm35 tira Vref-Vref+1 y no 0-1v como dijiste. Por lo tanto te decreto ganancia 2.
Aunque hay que ver... Y me sumo al reclamo de todos los participantes: Un dibujito de cúal es tu idea.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2007)

Todos los operacionales tienen problemas en los extremos cercanos a las alimentaciones, pero los de single estan mas pensados en estas situaciones como el lm358 un habitual de tecnologia bipolar y el que te recomiendo.

Puedes ponerle tensiones muy cercanass a 0V y a Vcc. El tema de tensiones de salida ya es otra cosa tambien tienen problemas en los extremos , segun la tecnologia se corportaran mejor o peor.



Todos los operacionales pueden funcionar con una tension sencilla aunque no lo esten preparados como el 741, pero, es necesario hacer truquitos lo habitual es utilizar una tension de offset o tension de continua en una de sus entradas, pero se debe ser cuidadoso de como hacerlo para que al amplificar no afecte al resultado final..
En AC es bastante facil pero en DC la cosa se complica por eso no he dibujado nada, para no colarle.


Yo antes de seguir con el tema de los operacionales haria numeros:

Que rango de temperaturas realmente debes medir?
Estas temperaturas a que tensiones se traducen?
El sensor tiene una precision de 0.5ºC me parece esto es un a tension de?
Un pic tiene una resolucion de 10 bits, cada bit cuantos voltios son a 5V? ¿25mV?
Y a 2.5V?

Si ya se que parece una pregunta de examen, pero es lo primero uqe se tiene que hacer, poner los pies encima la tierra. Por mas que tu vespino la tunees no alcanzara 300kmh


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 21, 2007)

1Δ°C = 10mV
0.5Δ°C = 5mV
2^10 bits = 1024 steps
5V/1024 = 4,8828125mV/step
5V = 1023 steps
2,5V = 512 steps
1V = 205 steps


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 21, 2007)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> 1Δ°C = 10mV
> 0.5Δ°C = 5mV
> 2^10 bits = 1024 steps
> 5V/1024 = 4,8828125mV/step
> ...



Gracias por los calculos.
Vamos a sacar unas cuantas conclusiones de tus calculos:

LM35->0.5Δ°C = 5mV->pic ->4,8828125mV esto nos indica que podemos conectarlo directamente sin operacionales y en teoria no perderíamos resolución del sensor. Esto justifica que en otros diseños que he visto los conectan directamente.


Pero si quieres mejorar un poco mas el circuito y garantizar los 0.5ºC

El pic se puede configurar para que tenga el ADC una tension de referencia Vref a nuestro gusto, es como si nosotros quisieramos fijarle los dos extremos del ADC, normalmente a 5V.

Como maximo puede ser de (Vref+)-(Vref-)>2.5V, 

2.5V/1024=2.4mv/paso
5mV/2.4mV=2 bits   obtenemos dos bits para mejorar un poco mas la precision y eliminamos una zona de incertidumbre entre bits

La idea es de aqui
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-460.pdf
pagina 7 figura 15

mejoras la sensibilidad y puedes garantizar esos 0.5ºC de precision sobretodo si promedias los valores, tomas por ejemplo ocho medidas y las vas sumando y despues lo divides por ocho o lo rotas a la izquierda tres veces.

Te ahorro piezas, pero te complico el software, esto de los micros es la repanocha...


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 23, 2007)

el lm35 que yo tengo creo que es el "D" es decir elque mide entre 0-100ºC con salida de 0-1V.

el integrado pone lm35 y abajo pone "DZ" ¿será el que yo creo osea el "D"?

Si es ese, el circuito final correcto para conectarlo al cad del pic sería con toda seguridad, el lm35, conectado a un amplificador de ganancia 5, con la salida al cad. El integrado sería el lm324 y iría alimentado a 5V. estais de acuerdo ¿no? Además con estos datos no es necesario calcular resolución ya que sería la máxima con toda seguridad en el intervalo de 0 a 100ºC. Bueno todo esto obviando que en los extremos (0v-5v) la medida estaría algo distorsionada por el operacional, pero no tiene mayor importancia en mi proyecto.

un saludo.


----------



## ciri (Nov 22, 2009)

porque se fueron de tema??.. a mi me gustaba el LM2577...

Alguien puede colgar el diseño básico para 12v de entrada 15v salida con 500mA..

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM2577.html#Overview esto me pide que me registre y la verdad que hacer un usuario más en mi vida.. no tengo ganas.. alguien tiene uno hecho ya?


----------



## damianf (Nov 22, 2009)

como la tension es continua , un transformador no te sirve , pero si haces una fuente switching y a eso le pone un transformador de 5 a 15 , creo q tendri que andar bien , y pones un regulador 7815 , 

y si el operacional es con fuente partida usas un 7815 para la tension positiva , y un 7915 para la tension negativa


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Nov 22, 2009)

si te sirve 

http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/5v-to-15v-step-up-converter-with-ic-lt1073/


----------



## ciri (Dic 15, 2009)

casi.. casi.. ya había visto ese diseño...

danke.. igual


----------



## damianf (Dic 15, 2009)

que yo sepa , los transformadores no sirven con corriente continua , tenes que producir una variacion del flujo en el primario para que aparezca una tension inducida en el secundario 

saludos


----------

